# Spezi stellt seine Lieblingsfilme vor...Teil 3: "Vorstadtkrokodile 2" (Christian Ditter)



## Spezi30 (12 Sep. 2011)

Vorstadtkrokodile 2




 

Regie: Christian Ditter 
Drehbuch: Christian Ditter, Neil Ennever
Produktion: Lena Olbrich, Christian Becker
Darsteller: Leonie Tepe, Nick Romeo Reimann, Fabian Halbig, Manuel Steitz, Ella Maria Gollmer, Nora Tschirner, Esther Schweins, Dietmar Bär, Maria Schrader, Smudo u. a.



Sommer, Ferien, die erste zaghafte Liebe und ein neues cooles Banden-Hauptquartier - das Leben der Vorstadtkrokodile könnte so schön sein, wenn es nicht zu seltsamen Zwischenfällen in der Firma von Ollis (Manuel Steitz) und Marias (Leonie Tepe) Eltern kommen würde. Die Firma steht kurz vor der Pleite und den Eltern droht der Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes und der Wohnung...



Der Film beginnt mit der Suche bzw. dem Einzug in ein neues Hauptquartier. Diese Pre-Sequenz ist unheimlich spannend und faszinierend gemacht, geraten doch die Vorstadtkrokodile in dem stillgelegten Bergwerk bereits in tödliche Gefahr. Die Kletterpartie über eine ziemlich morsche Brücke, die über einem tiefen Abgrund hängt, ist wirklich atemberaubend und ein super Einstieg in das neue Abenteuer der beliebten Jugendbande. 






Vielleicht wäre McDonalds doch der sicherer Ort als Treff gewesen...


Auch der Vorspann mitsamt dem neu abgemixten Titelsong „Superhelden“ ist klasse gemacht, und der neue Mix haut fast noch mehr rein wie der alte Titelsong zum ersten Teil. 

Es geht privat ziemlich turbulent zu bei den Mitgliedern der Jugendbande. Hannes ist vom beruflichen Fachgesimpel seiner Mutter (wieder glänzend gespielt von Nora Tschirner) einigermaßen genervt, und da er auf dem Titelblatt einer Fachzeitschrift liest, dass Frauen ab dreißig kaum noch einen vernünftigen Mann abbekommen, lässt er sich von seinem Freund Kai dazu überreden, für seine Mutter eine Anzeige im Internet aufzugeben. 

Kai dagegen hatte sich eigentlich darauf gefreut, mal alleine zu sein und seine Ruhe zu haben, da seine Eltern in die Ferien fahren. Doch da hat er leider die Rechnung ohne seine überbesorgte Mutter gemacht. - Die setzt ihm nämlich seine nervige Cousine Jenny vor die Nase, die ihn keine Sekunde aus den Augen lassen soll. Das Auftauchen dieser Jugend-Version einer „Paris Hilton“ wirft gemischte Gefühle in die Runde der Vorstadtkrokodile. Kai findet seine Cousine eher peinlich, außerdem nimmt sie ihm seine Freiheiten. Maria sieht sie mit ihrem fraulichen, schicken Aussehen als Konkurrenz und erkundigt sich zaghaft bei ihrem Schwarm Olli, ob sie denn noch angesagt sei bei ihm. 

Insgesamt ist anzumerken, dass der Film deutlich reifer, emotionaler und auch actionreicher geworden ist als der Vorgänger. Auch die Hauptstory ist weitaus größer und brisanter – denn ging es im ersten Teil „nur“ um die Existenz von Hannes und seiner Mutter, bei der es bereits Ehrensache für die Freunde war, einzugreifen, steht dieses Mal noch mehr auf dem Spiel: Nach merkwürdigen Zwischenfällen in der Firma des Vaters von Olli und Maria droht die Schließung des Unternehmens, was nicht nur den Verlust von vielen Arbeitsplätzen bedeuten würde, sondern auch den Verlust des Heims für alle Bewohner der Straße, in der die Familie wohnt. Und da das hieße, dass die Familie dann wegziehen müsste, ist auch das Weiterbestehen der Vorstadtkrokodile in Gefahr. 

Misstrauisch geworden, beginnt die Bande seine eigenen Nachforschungen. Kai – der anfängliche Störfaktor für die Bande im ersten Teil – ist mittlerweile voll akzeptiertes Bandenmitglied. Dessen Cousine Jenny nimmt diesmal im Grunde genommen dessen ehemaligen „Nerv-Part“ ein. Nicht nur ihr Tussi-Getue nervt diejenigen in der Bande, die sich nicht von Jennys Reizen blenden lassen, gewaltig. Doch es kommt noch schlimmer. Das forsche Teenager-Mädchen taucht nicht nur im Hauptquartier der Bande auf, das sie natürlich für viel zu gefährlich für den behinderten Kai hält, sie platzt auch noch in eine ohnehin schon gefährliche Beschattungsaktion in der Fabrik. 






Wie, du bist mit Paris Hilton Junior verwandt...???



Wie gesagt, der Film ist reifer und hat wunderschöne, zum Teil aber auch sehr dramatische Szenen. Die Abschiedsszenen zwischen Maria und ihrem Bruder und dem Rest der Bande sind wunderbar emotional und gefielen mir sehr gut. Auch die anfangs oberflächliche Jenny wird irgendwann – wie damals Kai – für die Krokodile wichtig, und war da am Anfang noch gegenseitige Abneigung, lernt Jenny das Wesen und den Zusammenhalt der Bande zu schätzen, während Jenny durch einen gewagten Trick an wichtige Beweise gelangt, die die Rettung der Situation bedeuten könnte. Zudem staunen die Freunde nicht schlecht, als diese „Tussi“ als es hart auf hart kommt, ziemlich gute Kampfkunst beweist...




Ha, Paris ist ja doch zu was gut....*g*



Drei spannende Action – bzw. Stuntszenen krönen dieses tolle Abenteuer der Vorstadtkrokodile. Zudem gibt es genügend witzige Dialoge, allerdings wie gesagt deutlich mehr Dramatik als im ersten Teil. Und selbst wenn man vielleicht ahnt, dass alles gut werden wird...bis dahin ist der Film ein unterhaltsamer und toller Film, bei dem sich nur Weicheier von der FSK 6-Freigabe verunsichern lassen...


Der tolle Film wird auf DVD übrigens mit umfangreichen Specials, wie einem Videotagebuch, Interviews, einem Audiokommentar, Dokumentationen zu Special effects und vielem mehr gekrönt.


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

mir gefällt das Original besser


----------



## Spezi30 (12 Sep. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> mir gefällt das Original besser



der zweite Teil ist kein Remake, nur der erste Teil.


----------

